# FBI check - need assistance from someone who has done this from Australia



## melissa07 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi All,

I'm starting the process of getting my FBI background check for my visa application, just had a few questions...

I downloaded all of the forms for the FBI, but have questions for the fingerprint card one (https://www.fbi.gov/file-repository/standard-fingerprint-form-fd-258-1.pdf/view)

On it, it asks for your residence address and employer address. I'm in Australia and I work here, so would I put my Australian information? Or would I want to put my US residence address and employer information (i'm a freelancer aka self employed for tax purposes)?

I've read on the forums here that some people have had the FBI mail their check back to them in Australia and others have had it mailed to a US residence. If I wanted the FBI to mail it to me in AUS, how would I go about doing that?

And what should I include in the cover letter?

I noticed for the FBI Channelors that they get the results quicker, but it seems to be US based, has anyone went thru them while living/working in Australia, if so what was the process?

Thanks in advance for the info.
-M


----------



## ADN1226 (Apr 9, 2013)

melissa07 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm starting the process of getting my FBI background check for my visa application, just had a few questions...
> 
> ...


Melissa,

You need to submit the fingerprints with an application. On the application form you can indicate where you want them to mail the results. They WILL mail it to your Australian address if you prefer, you don't need to provide any stamps or envelopes, the FBI will pay for that themselves.

For the fingerprint form, the way I understood it was I put my Australian address as my residence. For the employer, the police officer that did the fingerprint put their details (address) in there.

I didn't provide any cover letter. I just included the application form, the fingerprints, the credit card details. Thats all they need. The current processing time is 12-14 weeks so be patient. I recommend submitting a few sets of fingerprints in case the first set doesn't take. Unfortunately it takes all that time to find out whether your prints were successful or not. If you're in sydney, they use live scan (digital) fingerprints and can print them out to send to the FBI... I used them plus sent a set of ink fingerprints for my 2nd time submitting to the FBI since my first set didn't take.

The channellers are only in the US so you physically have to be there to do it.

Hope that helps!


----------



## melissa07 (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks for the reply.

I would have thought that the FBI website would have had instructions on how to fill out the card with the downloadable card, sigh lol.

Thanks again!


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (Aug 17, 2015)

For mine, I used a channeler. I am currently in Australia and just received my checks back 2 weeks ago. I wasn't working at the time, so I just filled out my Australian residential address. I had 2 sets of fingerprints done and filled the cards out based on the instructions. I posted both sets of prints, the application and credit card info to the channeler. I used my Mom's USA address for the results, as a channeler will not post the results to a foreign address. My mom received the results just 3 days after the check was complete. Then, she posted them to me. I received them almost 2 weeks later, even though she used UPS and I was supposed to get them within 4 business days. I suggest using the US postal service...I get things quicker that way. It was a painless process and all said and done, I had my results back 4 weeks from when I posted the prints off. Definitely have at least 2 sets of prints done to save yourself time and money.


----------



## MagUs (Jul 16, 2014)

Hey Melissa my partner and i used the FBI form , handed the form to the police station in Sydney CBD , they did his finger prints then and there & then send the forms and prints directly to the FBI . Probably took 2 months to get the results back


----------



## HRose313 (Jan 16, 2017)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> For mine, I used a channeler. I am currently in Australia and just received my checks back 2 weeks ago. I wasn't working at the time, so I just filled out my Australian residential address. I had 2 sets of fingerprints done and filled the cards out based on the instructions. I posted both sets of prints, the application and credit card info to the channeler. I used my Mom's USA address for the results, as a channeler will not post the results to a foreign address. My mom received the results just 3 days after the check was complete. Then, she posted them to me. I received them almost 2 weeks later, even though she used UPS and I was supposed to get them within 4 business days. I suggest using the US postal service...I get things quicker that way. It was a painless process and all said and done, I had my results back 4 weeks from when I posted the prints off. Definitely have at least 2 sets of prints done to save yourself time and money.


I did the same process as LadyRogue, as she mentions, it's quick and painless. You'll get the results in 2-3 weeks tops. Melissa, are you the person who messaged me about doing prints? I think I mentioned a cover letter and confused you. The cover letter would be for when you upload your background check to IMMIGRATION, as a means to explain why your background check lists a US address instead of the Australian address you share with you partner. This is, of course, optional.

On the fingerprint card you list your Aussie address, and on the FBI Channeler app you fill in a family member's address (who will recieve the prints). Your family member will receive your prints and mail them to your address in Australia. Maybe scan in your fingerprint card before sending it off, to show immigration that you did list your Australian address that you share with your partner on there.


----------



## melissa07 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi Guys,

New bump in the road. I went down to my local police station and they told me that I needed to come back with my passport (fine, I have that) and a "letter of authority from the foreign government" / letter saying that I need my fingerprints done. I was getting my FBI check done to include with my visa (make it more of a decision ready application with everything needed included). I'm in Queensland. 

Anyone else have to do this and can point me in the right direction of getting what they want?

Thanks
-M


----------



## melissa07 (Jul 13, 2015)

melissa07 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> New bump in the road. I went down to my local police station and they told me that I needed to come back with my passport (fine, I have that) and a "letter of authority from the foreign government" / letter saying that I need my fingerprints done. I was getting my FBI check done to include with my visa (make it more of a decision ready application with everything needed included). I'm in Queensland.
> 
> ...


Just bumping the thread instead of starting a new one, anyone have any info?

Thanks!


----------



## HRose313 (Jan 16, 2017)

Sorry, I can't help you Melissa. I'm assuming you already informed the local PD that the prints were for a partner visa and required by immigration? I'm not sure why they would need a letter from the FBI. I haven't heard of this happening before, and it just seems they are being difficult. Perhaps actually go to the PD with the 820 visa checklist ? 

You could also do your own prints with a home bought ink pad, and paper. I have extra small hands, so it took me forever to get my prints right. However, despite some smudges...they were accepted. Perhaps have a go at doing them yourself?


----------



## melissa07 (Jul 13, 2015)

Yes, I told her that it was for a visa and I didn't have any letter, just the print card. I am pretty sure that she just didn't want to do *another* fingerprinting for the FBI since she made a fuss about it must have been america day since they had a lot of people coming in to do them. 

I'll probably print out the other paper for each finger print card that I have that downloaded with the card and also print out the visa requirements and try again at a different time. If they still won't do them I'll see if they can give me more information on what exactly I need to bring in, or have to try another station. Honestly I was a bit confused at the situation because in all of the posts I've been reading on this site no one has ever mentioned bringing a letter or passport with them to get their fingerprints done. Didn't think inking my fingers would have been such a big ordeal! 

I'll report back and let everyone know my findings so hopefully it will help some other people.

Thanks again all. 
-M


----------



## ADN1226 (Apr 9, 2013)

melissa07 said:


> Yes, I told her that it was for a visa and I didn't have any letter, just the print card. I am pretty sure that she just didn't want to do *another* fingerprinting for the FBI since she made a fuss about it must have been america day since they had a lot of people coming in to do them.
> 
> I'll probably print out the other paper for each finger print card that I have that downloaded with the card and also print out the visa requirements and try again at a different time. If they still won't do them I'll see if they can give me more information on what exactly I need to bring in, or have to try another station. Honestly I was a bit confused at the situation because in all of the posts I've been reading on this site no one has ever mentioned bringing a letter or passport with them to get their fingerprints done. Didn't think inking my fingers would have been such a big ordeal!
> 
> ...


I haven't heard of requiring any letter... I remember I went to the Cairns police station and they knew about the whole process as they said they've had many people requiring the FBI checks for immigration. I'm pretty sure they did ask for my passport (which I had with me coincidentally) just to prove the person they're doing the prints for is correct. I don't think the Sydney police station asked for it though...

If your local police station is giving you a hard time try another station nearby or in a major city? My local station wasn't aware of the process but they did my prints anyway. They weren't good in quality so I had to re-do them.

Hope you have better luck!


----------



## chickensgirl76 (Jan 6, 2016)

Ok so I just went and did this all recently.
I went to my local police station and explained I needed a ink and roll set done, they used there fingerprint cards, I filled in all the information on the card and sent back to a fingerprint Channeller in the USA (accurate biometrics). I used there portal service that lets you get your results online, you can save it and then print it out. I then uploaded it to my immigration application and I was done, this who process took less than a week. I am in Tasmania. I was told I also need a background check done for myself and my spouse for Arizona, but upon contact to ADPS I was told that they don't not do background checks for any immigration purposes. And there website clearly states that as well


----------



## melissa07 (Jul 13, 2015)

An update and tips:

I went to a different police station and didn't have any troubles. I was also not treated like my request was a huge inconvenience.

For those of you in the Brisbane Area, I recommend going to the City Police Station on Charlotte St., and stay away from the one in Fortitude Valley. 

What I brought with me:
-My Passport
-Both pages of the FBI fingerprint card (fingerprint card and the other page that comes with it).
-They did not seem to require a letter and the lady I dealt with didn't see why the other police station would want this, as she stated 'we don't care what you do with them, you could take them home and hang them up on your wall'. But I did bring that second page of the FBI fingerprint card (as mentioned above) and I printed out the Document Checklist for the visa I am applying for, just in case they needed to see something. 

Some tips:
-Call the police station ahead of time and tell them what you need and ask them when the best time to come in is. Ask them what all you need to bring in (and if they say anything about a letter I would try a different one). I went in this morning just after the start of the morning time frame they gave, and I was in and out in a half an hour. Everyone was helpful and nice. 
-Don't wear jewelry on your fingers/hands, you'll have to remove them (I had to take my ring off so might as well just not have any on). 
-Don't wear anything that you wouldn't want ink to get on. It's messy and could end up anywhere.
-Be prepared to pay for all of your sets of prints. I was told it would be the 30some per set, so I just got 2 done. In the end they only charged one fee, but I was prepared to pay per set of inking. 

Hopefully this information will be helpful to others. 

thanks to everyone for the replies as well.
-M


----------



## FlyGrl (Aug 3, 2016)

Hello Everyone, TIA, Just got my notice about needing the FBI clearance from the US and Certificate of no Criminal Conviction from Hong Kong. Which channeler have you all used for the FBI check and any experiences with the HK Certificate via mail? Would it be best to make a trip to HK and just get it done in person? Thank You all for your assistance.


----------



## chickensgirl76 (Jan 6, 2016)

I used a Channeller in the USA (accurate biometrics).These guys were great and do everything via email. You can also have a one time report sent to your email and you print and save it and then just attach to your immigration application. Only thing you have to do is go and get a set of fingerprints done from your local police station. Hope this helps


----------



## immortality123 (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi,

my partner stayed in USA for 10 years and she is neither USA citizen nor pr, could she use the FBI channeller service to get a faster FBI check result?Is it recognize by DIAC? We are Malaysian and stay in Malaysia now.

I saw online some said accept and some said not acceptable by DIAC....For the USA address issue, we still have friends staying in the USA and can get them to send the result to us.

appreciate anyone could shed a light on this. Thank you!


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (Aug 17, 2015)

immortality123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> my partner stayed in USA for 10 years and she is neither USA citizen nor pr, could she use the FBI channeller service to get a faster FBI check result?Is it recognize by DIAC? We are Malaysian and stay in Malaysia now.
> 
> ...


If I am not mistaken, only US citizens can utilize a channeler service. I believe she will have to send hers directly to the FBI. On the plus side, they will mail it directly to you. On the negative side, it takes about 4 months or so.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> If I am not mistaken, only US citizens can utilize a channeler service. I believe she will have to send hers directly to the FBI. On the plus side, they will mail it directly to you. On the negative side, it takes about 4 months or so.


And permanent residents.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (Aug 17, 2015)

Skybluebrewer said:


> And permanent residents.


Thanks for that, Sky! Thought I said that too, but re-read and saw I did not add PRs. That's my cue to go to bed, as I'm over tired! LOL!


----------



## murphyjbarry (Oct 11, 2017)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> For mine, I used a channeler. I am currently in Australia and just received my checks back 2 weeks ago. I wasn't working at the time, so I just filled out my Australian residential address. I had 2 sets of fingerprints done and filled the cards out based on the instructions. I posted both sets of prints, the application and credit card info to the channeler. I used my Mom's USA address for the results, as a channeler will not post the results to a foreign address. My mom received the results just 3 days after the check was complete. Then, she posted them to me. I received them almost 2 weeks later, even though she used UPS and I was supposed to get them within 4 business days. I suggest using the US postal service...I get things quicker that way. It was a painless process and all said and done, I had my results back 4 weeks from when I posted the prints off. Definitely have at least 2 sets of prints done to save yourself time and money.


Hi LadyRogueRayne, I'm currently going through the same process. Can you tell me which Channeler you went with?

Thanks


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

murphyjbarry said:


> Hi LadyRogueRayne, I'm currently going through the same process. Can you tell me which Channeler you went with?
> 
> Thanks


Not sure about LadyRR but I used Accurate Biometrics. They have an email option to receive your background check so no need to worry about US mailing address to receive a hard copy.


----------



## murphyjbarry (Oct 11, 2017)

Thanks for this Skybluebrewer. I just checked them out and they seem pretty straight forward. Thanks for the reply!!


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (Aug 17, 2015)

murphyjbarry said:


> Hi LadyRogueRayne, I'm currently going through the same process. Can you tell me which Channeler you went with?
> 
> Thanks


I will look when I get home today. I can't remember the name off the top of my head, but it was one of the major ones listed on the IMMI website.


----------



## sanderh (Mar 25, 2018)

I took my own fingerprints, because in Canberra it is difficult to find a professional to take them. Mailed the prints to the FBI, and in less than 20 days got emailed the link to the website with the pdf of the background check/clearance. Easy and relatively quick.
Taking your own prints is not hard, just practice on scrap paper about 10 times before doing them on a clean fingerprint card. I posted instructions online, but cannot link them here (restricted from posting links).


----------

